# FET Due Date?



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi 

I have just had a FET and got a BFP (yay!) so I'm trying to work out when the EDD would be?

My last af was on 6th March but I ovulated on day 16 (the 21st) and 3 day old embies were transferred on the 24th.  
If I go by my last af, I would be due on 11th December but if I go by ovulation/transfer I would be due on the 12th.  Only a day out I know but I want to be sure before I tell my midwife as it's going to be hard to explain to her what a FET is  

Thanks all.

Boo x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

If you go to the home page of fertilityfriends there is a due date calculator.  Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Lizi
Thanks.  I have already used the FF calculator but it's giving me two different dates - one based on LMP and one based on when I ovulated. 
Your wee boy is gorgoues btw!
Boo x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Boo

If you got pregnant naturally I think you would put it your ovulation date/LMP, but because you have got your BFP through treatment I would put in the date of your transfer minus how many days old the frosties were.  So the 21st March is correct for the ovulation date.  I'm not 100% sure if this is correct, but that is how I would do it!

Perhaps someone else will be along soon to confirm whether this is right or not!

All the best for the next 8 months!

Liz


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Yes Lizh is correct 

EDD 12th December how exciting, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Em


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Lizi and Em 
Thank you both for your replies, you are right, 12th December is more accurate as I know my ovulation date - plus as a wee bonus, it's our wedding anniversary that day which is nice  
Thank you both, I appreciate you taking the time to help!  

Love Boo x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Boo Boo

Congratulations....snap!!! 

I had FET on 23rd March, and have BFP!!!!!

I have calculated DD 11th Dec.

Would be nice to keep in touch to compare notes!!

What medication are you taking?

I have to take progynova 3 times a day ( oestrogen) and Crinone ( vaginal gel) (progestorone) once a day.

I have been advise by my overseas clininc to keep taking the meds until scan in 2 weeks. I have booked a private scan with my old UK fertility consultant.

How about you?

Karen xx


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Karen!  
Congratulations on your BFP!!  How are you feeling?
I am not on any drugs and didnt have any during the 2ww either, it is weird as you have to just have faith in your body to do what it's supposed to do.  What is Progynova?
What date is your scan?  Mine is the 30th.
Have you got anysymptoms yet?  I dont have any apart from feeling quite tired and more cm (sorry tmi).  Totally different symptoms from last time (although I was on cyclogest during 2ww).

Let me know how you are and congratulations again, enjoy your Easter weekend!
Boo x


----------

